# Probiotics after colonoscopy



## Friday (Dec 9, 2008)

My IBS-D has got far worse since I had a colonoscopy about 5 months ago. Diarrhoea and dull ache each day whereas before I didn't 'suffer' so often. Has anyone been advised to take probiotics to 'repopulate the gut' with good bacteria? If so, were you recommended tablets or things like Yakult, live yoghurt etc? And did it work?!


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi sorry your D's gotten worse after the scope. Probiotics may be a good idea for IBS-Ders even if one hasn't had a scope. So, why not give it a try?







It's a very individual thing which one works (or if it works), though -- a lot of people find Align very helpful. The yogurt, it depends on how well one tolerates dairy (yogurt is generally better tolerated than milk, but there are some people who can't tolerate yogurt). It usually takes 14 days for the good bacteria to work fully.


----------

